# Sealing Powdered Butter in Mylar with O2?



## hammerofmordor (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi preppers! I've done some research online and cannot find an answer to this question anywhere, so I'm hoping somewhere here can help! 

Does anyone know if I can seal powered butter in mylar with a 300cc O2 absorber and have success in keeping it for a long time? 

This is the first non-grain I've attempted to seal in Mylar and I want to make sure I'm doing this correctly so that it doesn't go to waste.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

hammerofmordor said:


> Hi preppers! I've done some research online and cannot find an answer to this question anywhere, so I'm hoping somewhere here can help!
> 
> Does anyone know if I can seal powered butter in mylar with a 300cc O2 absorber and have success in keeping it for a long time?
> 
> This is the first non-grain I've attempted to seal in Mylar and I want to make sure I'm doing this correctly so that it doesn't go to waste.


Good question and one that many of us have contemplated. We just buy #10 cans of powdered butter from various long term food storage companies like Augason Farms, Honeyville, Saratoga Farms etc.

Takes the risk out of it. I save the mylar and O2 absorbers for other dry goods.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

The other option is to buy canned butter. This is what I have done.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

butter or margarine? .... margarine stores better in dehydrated form .... what is "long time" for you?

you buying better than what the prepper food sellers are putting out in #10 cans? - running $20-$25 ea 

you have ghee as a butter substitute for cooking purposes and real canned butter like Red Feather as the best natural storage ....


----------



## hammerofmordor (Jan 19, 2017)

Illini Warrior said:


> butter or margarine? .... margarine stores better in dehydrated form .... what is "long time" for you?
> 
> you buying better than what the prepper food sellers are putting out in #10 cans? - running $20-$25 ea
> 
> you have ghee as a butter substitute for cooking purposes and real canned butter like Red Feather as the best natural storage ....


Interesting. The butter thing is new to me - I had looked into Ghee and the jar said it would expire later on this year, so in my mind powdered butter would save a tad longer.

How long does the Red Feather butter last?

I suppose I'll seal up this butter in Mylar since it's already sitting in there waiting to be sealed, and go ahead and look at butter in cans for my next butter purchase.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

hammerofmordor said:


> How long does the Red Feather butter last?


I've heard 10 years. But if stored correctly it should last a lot longer.

Red Feather is something you really need to shop around for since prices can vary greatly between sellers.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

hammerofmordor said:


> Interesting. The butter thing is new to me - I had looked into Ghee and the jar said it would expire later on this year, so in my mind powdered butter would save a tad longer.
> 
> How long does the Red Feather butter last?
> 
> I suppose I'll seal up this butter in Mylar since it's already sitting in there waiting to be sealed, and go ahead and look at butter in cans for my next butter purchase.


you mentioned 300CC 02 absorbers - using what sized bags? ... it's 300cc for gallon size usually ....

when you go to heat seal the bag - make sure to wipe any powder residue from the bag throat - the mating mylar needs to be clean & dry ....

here's a decent article about the "butter" options - talks about the actual pressure canning of ghee vs the store bought ....

http://www.offthegridnews.com/how-to-2/how-to-pick-the-best-butter-storage/


----------



## Economic Survivalist (Dec 21, 2016)

The other alternative would be to learn to make butter. Then you are only storing the ingredients to make it which you may already be doing. Seems to me the amount of effort to store butter you could learn to make it. My other thought is, if you are worried about butter you are looking to survive loner than a few days in which how much butter can you possibly store?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Butter and Cheese Combo pack

NOT endorsing these guys in anyway - but they seem to be the big retailer for Red Feather canned butter ....


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

inceptor said:


> The other option is to buy canned butter. This is what I have done.


Or... just make it. http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/recipes/18260-hawg-makes-sweet-cream-butter.html


----------



## Beccalee (Jun 25, 2021)

hammerofmordor said:


> Hi preppers! I've done some research online and cannot find an answer to this question anywhere, so I'm hoping somewhere here can help!
> 
> Does anyone know if I can seal powered butter in mylar with a 300cc O2 absorber and have success in keeping it for a long time?
> 
> This is the first non-grain I've attempted to seal in Mylar and I want to make sure I'm doing this correctly so that it doesn't go to waste.


I just found this website that might be helpful.





What Foods can you Store in Mylar Bags? - Mylar Shop - Mylar Shop


Information on what foods can be stored in mylar bags. Whether it's wet food or dry food we have the info! How much will fit!?




www.mylarshop.com


----------

